
Japan Unveils Creepy Robot Bride At Fashion Show - jacquesm
http://www.businessinsider.com/japan-robot-2009-7
======
gaius
The Japanese are desperate for robots that are capable of assisting in the
care of their aging population. That's their main motivation - it can't
possibly be economic to develop robots like this just as animated shop window
manikins.

